# First shoot with new Sigma



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

So I finally got to the range with my new Allied Forces SW9VE - 

I burned up 100 rounds with zero failures...... 

And although my accuracy was not great, it did get better after a while, but then got worse as my hand got tired........ I have not really shot a gun in many years so I expected that....

I was surprised at the kick for a 9mm, and I'm glad I chose to start with that caliber gun... anything more and it might have been a bit too much for me to feel comfortable learning on....

I did not think the trigger was too hard, as many have said about the Sigma, it felt pretty good to me. I supposed it is not as plush as the trigger on my buddy's Beretta PX4 but it was not so hard that it bothered me....

The toughest thing was loading the magazines....lol.... ..... it took me a while to get used to it.....

All in all I'm happy with the purchase.... now I just need to practice - practice - practice .......:smt023


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> The toughest thing was loading the magazines....lol.... ..... it took me a while to get used to it...


Don't get used to it -- get a loader!










http://www.butlercreek.com/products/lula_pistol_loader.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You'll get a little more kick from a poly frame gun. It has less weight it will kick a little more. It's not a lot to get used to. You will get a lot better with your pistol over time. 

I've had a couple of those loaders that come with some guns I bought a while back. I don't care for them much but I know a few that do. check one out. You might like it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I've tried a loader once but I prefer loading by hand, it becomes the norm.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new Sigma. I've read that they are very reliable, and that the trigger pull will get better with use (lots).

I've not seen an "allied forces" version - post pics if you can!

PhilR.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Once you master that long trigger pull of the Sigma you will be able to shoot pretty much any handgun well. The key with a long double action trigger like that is to not pull it but squeeze it. That really goes for any trigger.

My advice would be to not get a loader for your magazines. Once you get used to loading them by hand it will be very easy, and the loader is not a practical thing to drag around in my opinion.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is a pic of the Allied Forces Sigma.... they just gave 20,000 of them to the US military and Afgani Police.... only difference is that instead of stainless steel the side is Melonite finish......


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> My advice would be to not get a loader for your magazines. Once you get used to loading them by hand it will be very easy, and the loader is not a practical thing to drag around in my opinion.


Whatever works for you. The Lula lives in my ammunition can and gets tossed in the range bag when I go shooting. I can still load a magazine by hand, too, but with the loader it's much, much faster and I don't get sore fingertips.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

JustRick said:


> Whatever works for you. The Lula lives in my ammunition can and gets tossed in the range bag when I go shooting. I can still load a magazine by hand, too, but with the loader it's much, much faster and I don't get sore fingertips.


Yeah I think I might check one out.... as you said it is not like you will forget how to do it without it.... and I would still practice without the loader sometimes to stay sharp.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats on your new sigma, ENJOY!


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't think they still made the sigma


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

ttomp said:


> I didn't think they still made the sigma


Well they did redesign it a few years ago after the early ones had some issues. But as far as I know they've never stopped selling it.

The Afgan MPs helping US forces bought 20,000 of them from S&W so that is one of the reasons they have become more popular again lately.

I gotta say I'm happy with mine. When I started looking I was really all about the Sigs but they were a bit beyond my price range at the time. And from the time I checked out the Sigma I was sold.....you cannot beat the price that's for sure....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There are some contracts they got but I can't remember where. The Sigma is a good little pistol. I was really impressed with the 40 I had. Only reason I got rid of it was I had three other 40's that I wanted to keep and I am trying to cut down on the got 5 of the same caliber thing..lol

The things are really accurate...At least the ones I've seen were. I did a polish job on some of the inside parts and feed ramp and added a Wolff spring replacing the striker spring. Got the pull down to about 5 lb..Felt like a factory Glock then. After shooting it a while the trigger lightened a little more and it just kept getting better. I got to using a lot of Aftermarket parts that were made for Glocks. If I was going to look at that type of pistol again I'd defiantly get another one. That or the M&P :smt023


----------



## Dropshot (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like you made a good choice. Thinking of getting one myself.


----------

